# El tiempo



## Magmod

¿Puede alguien decirme cuál de las frases siguientes es el más común o coloquial? 
  ¿Hay alguna diferencia en la acepción?

Hace una hora que espero el taxi
Espero el taxi desde hace una hora
Llevo una hora esperando el taxi.
  La traducción es así:

     I’ve been waiting for the taxi for an hour.
¿Pero puede alguien explicarme por qué la traducción es en el pasado en el ingles mientras el español es en el presente?

Saludos


----------



## Sallyb36

Spanish often uses the present to indicate recent past events.


----------



## mhp

Just a quick note: It is also the present tense in English: Present perfect progressive.
  My only explanation why a perfect tense is used in English to translate these sentences is that: That’s the way it is used. Perhaps there is a better explanation.


----------



## Sallyb36

Because he is still waiting, has been and still is..


----------



## Maruja14

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien decirme cuál de las frases siguientes es el más común o coloquial?
> ¿Hay alguna diferencia en la acepción?
> 
> Hace una hora que espero el taxi
> Espero el taxi desde hace una hora
> Llevo una hora esperando el taxi.
> La traducción es así:
> 
> I’ve been waiting for the taxi for an hour.
> ¿Pero puede alguien explicarme por qué la traducción es en el pasado en el ingles mientras el español es en el presente?
> 
> Saludos


 
La verdad es que la frase en inglés que tú has puesto yo la habría traducido (posiblemente mal)  por: "He estado esperando el taxi una hora". 
En este caso, significa normalmente que el taxi *ya* ha llegado.

En tus frases en español, en las que no encuentro ninguna diferencia especial de matiz, el taxi *aún no ha llegado*. De tener que elegir una, me quedaría con la tercera, posiblemente es la que yo uso con más frecuencia (aunque no recuerdo la última vez que fui en taxi).


----------



## lazarus1907

Magmod said:


> Pero*, ¿*puede alguien explicarme por qué la traducción es en el pasado en el ingles mientras *que* el español es en el presente?


El verbo "llevar" se puede usar para describir algo que no ha cambiado hasta el momento de la enunciación, que puede ser presente, pasado, o futuro, y se considera de manera puntual; de ahí que no se use con gerundios. Este verbo no tiene traducción en inglés, ya que su equivalente es una estructura del tipo (sth has been... until some point). El verbo haber, como intransitivo, puede usarse de una manera parecida: haber transcurrido un periodo de tiempo. En ambas estructuras sólo se enuncia el momento en el que se considera cuánto se ha estado manteniendo una situación. Sin embargo, el verbo hacer no es puntual, así que admite el gerundio: "He estado esperando desde hace...", mientras que "llevar" no.

Saludos.


----------



## San

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien decirme cuál de las frases siguientes es el más común o coloquial?
> ¿Hay alguna diferencia en la acepción?
> Hace una hora que espero el taxi
> Espero el taxi desde hace una hora
> Llevo una hora esperando el taxi.  *Esta, pero ya sabes que lo que es coloquial aquí puede no serlo allí.*
> 
> La traducción es así:
> I’ve been waiting for the taxi for an hour.
> ¿Pero puede alguien explicarme por qué la traducción es en el pasado en el ingles mientras el español es en el presente?
> 
> * Porque son distintas*, en español el pasado es pasado
> 
> Llevo esperándote  Sólo lo puedes decir mientras esperas, o justo después de dejar de esperar (aunque lo más propio sería pasar a "*llevaba* esperándote")
> He estado esperándote  Se puede decir, y es lo normal decirlo, bastante después de que has dejado de esperar: Esta mañana he estado esperándote dos horas y no has aparecido.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> El verbo "llevar" se puede usar para describir algo que no ha cambiado hasta el momento de la enunciación, que puede ser presente, pasado, o futuro, y se considera de manera puntual; de ahí que no se use con gerundios.


No entiendo bien esto. _Llevo esperándote aquí una hora_ es una frase habitual en mi vida (siempre llego tarde ).


----------



## Magmod

Maruja14 said:


> La verdad es que la frase en inglés que tú has puesto yo la habría traducido (posiblemente mal) por: "He estado esperando el taxi una hora".
> En este caso, significa normalmente que el taxi *ya* ha llegado
> 
> En tus frases en español, en las que no encuentro ninguna diferencia especial de matiz, el taxi *aún no ha llegado*.


¿Entonces como traducirías las oraciones al ingles?
En inglés I’ve been waiting for the taxi for an hour normalmente significa que aún el taxi no ha llegado, pero también se puede significar que el taxi ya ha llagado justo despues.

Para el pasado: I had been waiting for the taxi for an hour:
Hacía una hora que esperaba el taxi
Esperaba el taxi desde hacía una hora
Llevaba una hora esperando el taxi.

Me parece que Sally #4 ha dicho como pensar la mente española a diferencia de la mente inglés en el que el tiempo comience al principio de esperar, ¿no? 
Por ejemplo:
We haven’t seen each other for a year
Hace un ano que no nos vemos
Llevamos un ano sin vernos.
¿ verdad? 
Saludos **


----------



## Magmod

lazarus1907 said:


> El verbo "llevar" se puede usar para describir algo que no ha cambiado hasta el momento de la enunciación, que puede ser presente, pasado, o futuro, y se considera de manera puntual; de ahí que no se use con gerundios. Este verbo no tiene traducción en inglés, ya que su equivalente es una estructura del tipo (sth has been... until some point)  . El verbo haber, como intransitivo, puede usarse de una manera parecida: haber transcurrido un periodo de tiempo. En ambas estructuras sólo se enuncia el momento en el que se considera cuánto se ha estado manteniendo una situación. Sin embargo, el verbo hacer no es puntual, así que admite el gerundio: "He estado esperando desde hace...", mientras que "llevar" no.
> 
> Saludos.


*Pero hay otra hacer en la primera oración, ¿no?
  Por favor ¿pudieras darnos unos ejemplos del que quieres decir?
Saludos  
*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Magmod said:


> ¿Pero puede alguien explicarme por qué la traducción es en el pasado en el inglés mientras el español es en el presente?


Puedes usar el pasado o el presente, pero camibia el sentido:

*PRESENTE*
Llevo una hora esperando un taxi.  En el momento presente sigues esperando, luego el taxi no ha llegado.

*PASADO*
Pero de repente ves llegar un taxi... y te despides de tu amigo antes de montarte en él diciéndole:
¡Menos mal!, llevaba una hora esperando un taxi.   En el pasado lo esperabas, así que en el presente el taxi ha llegado.
No puedes usar un tiempo perfecto con la perífrasis _llevar esperando, _que es imperfecta:  llevé esperando; hube llevado esperando. En cambio sí que puedes usar esperar conjugado en un tiempo perfecto: _Esperé un taxi durante una hora_.  (= _I waited for a taxi for an hour_). 

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Llevo una hora esperando un taxi.
_ I have *already *been waiting for a taxi for an hour._

Llevaba una hora esperando un taxi.
_I have been waiting for a taxi for one hour._

Llevaba una hora esperando un taxi cuando...
_I had been waiting for a taxi for one hour when..._


----------



## mhp

Magmod said:


> Hace una hora que espero el taxi
> Espero el taxi desde hace una hora
> Llevo una hora esperando el taxi.
> La traducción es así:
> I’ve been waiting for the taxi for an hour.


 Hope this can help:

 Present perfect progressive (since some time ago)
  I’ve been waiting for a taxi for an hour (snice an hour ago)
  Llevo una hora esperando un taxi 

  I’ve been waiting for a taxi since an hour ago and it’s still not here
  Hace una hora que llevo esperando un taxi y todavía no llega

   Present perfect (since some time ago)
  I’ve waited for a taxi for an hour (since an hour ago)
  Hace una hora que espero un taxi
Espero un taxi (desde) hace una hora


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Llevaba una hora esperando un taxi.
> _I had been waiting for a taxi for one hour._



Querías decir "had", ¿verdad?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> Querías decir "had", ¿verdad?


Bueno, en realidad no, por las explicaciones de Magmod, me dio la sensación de que _I have been waiting for a taxi for one hour_, la usáis en algunos contextos como nosotros usamos _Llevaba esperando al taxi una hora_. Pero puede que haya entendido todo mal...


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien decirme cuál de las frases siguientes es el más común o coloquial?
> ¿Hay alguna diferencia en la acepción?
> 
> Hace una hora que espero el taxi
> Espero el taxi desde hace una hora
> Llevo una hora esperando el taxi.
> La traducción es así:
> 
> I’ve been waiting for the taxi for an hour.
> ¿Pero puede alguien explicarme por qué la traducción es en el pasado en el ingles mientras el español es en el presente?
> 
> Saludos


 
*La más cercana a tu oración en inglés es la tercera* : ' *llevo una hora esperando el taxi*. ( posiblemente seguirás esperando si no llega el taxi)
En inglés, el presente perfecto progresivo cuando se menciona  UN TIEMPO ( an hour) indica la duración de una actividad que empezó en el pasado ( en este caso reciente) y continúa en el presente, es decir la actividad de esperar NO HA CONCLUIDO.
La perífrasis VERBAL = LLEVAR ESPERANDO es una perífrasis de DURACIÓN con el gerundio, y equivale exactamente con el PRESENTE PROGRESIVO PERFECTO del INGLÉS, es decir :
I have been waiting = LLEVAR ESPERANDO ( perífrasis verbal, en español)

This is the correct usage of the PRESENT progressive in English and its equivalent in Spanish= LLEVAR ESPERANDO.

Ivy29


----------



## el mero guero

De acuerdo con Ivy. Mientras las tres se pueden decir en sus contextos respectivos, como dice Ivy, la mas cercana a tu oracion y la mas coloquial seria "llevo una hora esperando el taxi".  Sin embargo, creo que la manera mas tradicional, segun se ensena en la escuela, seria "hace una hora que espero / estoy esperando el taxi."  Saludos.


----------



## Magmod

mhp said:


> Hope this can help:
> 
> Present perfect progressive (since some time ago)
> I’ve been waiting for a taxi for an hour (snice an hour ago)
> Llevo una hora esperando un taxi
> 
> I’ve been waiting for a taxi since an hour ago and it’s still not here
> Hace una hora que llevo esperando un taxi y todavía no llega
> 
> Present perfect (since some time ago)
> I’ve waited for a taxi for an hour (since an hour ago)
> Hace una hora que espero un taxi
> Espero un taxi (desde) hace una hora


  I’ve waited for a taxi for an hour (since an hour ago)
This means that the waiting is over, that is I had been waiting for an hour = Llevaba una hora esperando un taxi.

Whereas:
Hace una hora que espero un taxi
Espero un taxi (desde) hace una hora
means one is still waiting, that is 
I have been waiting for the taxi for an hour.

  From what you are sayiing, it seems to me there is *no* difference between:
Llevo una hora esperando un taxi 
Hace una hora que llevo esperando un taxi y todavía no llega.

Saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Magmod said:


> From what you are saying, it seems to me there is *no* difference between:
> 
> Llevo una hora esperando un taxi.
> Hace una hora que llevo esperando un taxi y todavía no llega.


 The second one sounds a bit weird to me since you are combining _hace una... _with _llevo esperando; _However, both of them mean the same to me:

 Llevo una hora esperando un taxi y todavía no ha llegado.
 Hace una hora que *espero *un taxi y todavía no ha llegado.
Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## San

Magmod said:


> I’ve waited for a taxi for an hour (since an hour ago)
> This means that the waiting is over, that is I had been waiting for an hour = Llevaba una hora esperando un taxi.



Si "I had been waiting" es imperfecto, ¿cómo se traduciría entoces "estuve/he estado esperando? ¿I (have) waited sería lo más aproximado o se puede decir "I was waiting for a taxi"? (me suena todavía más imperfecto)

¿Y cómo se traduciría el pluscuamperfecto "había estado esperando" un taxi? I had waited a taxi?


----------



## akakus

Hace una hora que espero el taxi
Espero el taxi desde hace una hora
Llevo una hora esperando el taxi.
Para mí las tres significan lo mismo. Estoy esperando el taxi desde hace una hora, pero aún no ha llegado. En el momento que llegase el taxi, pasaría al pasado:

Hacía una hora que esperaba el taxi
Esperaba el taxi desde hacía una hora
Llevaba una hora esperando el taxi.
Todas me parecen igual de buenas. No me atrevo a hacer la distinción en inglés. No estoy seguro si podría distinguir entre que el taxi aún no ha llegado y que acaba de llegar. Quizás:

I'm waiting for the taxi for an hour (si el taxi aún no ha llegado)
     I’ve been waiting for the taxi for an hour (si el taxi acaba de llegar)
I waited for the taxi for an hour (si hablo de algo que paso ayer, por ejemplo)


----------



## mhp

Magmod said:


> I’ve waited for a taxi for an hour (since an hour ago)
> This means that the waiting is over, that is I had been waiting for an hour



 I really don’t understand what you mean by “over”. Consider:

  A: Have you talked with Jack today?
B: No. I’ve been sleeping all day.
-I’ve been talking to him for two hours and he is still not convinced.

  Do these mean that “talking” and “sleeping” are not over yet? I agree that the progressive puts the action in the more immediate past. 

Obviously, "I have done something" and "I had done something" are two different tenses and do not mean the same thing.




> = *Llevaba una hora esperando un taxi.*


This is past tense, not present. It means "I had been waiting for an hour," for example, yesterday (when somthing happened.)
 How would you translate these?
I’ve been here for an hour.
I've slept for two two hours.





> Whereas:
> Hace una hora que espero un taxi
> Espero un taxi (desde) hace una hora
> means one is still waiting, that is
> I have been waiting for the taxi for an hour.
> 
> From what you are sayiing, it seems to me there is *no* difference between:
> Llevo una hora esperando un taxi
> Hace una hora que llevo esperando un taxi y todavía no llega.
> 
> Saludos


 The more I think about it, I really don’t find a one-to-one correspondence between the usage in English and Spanish.

  Hace un año que no voy a España
  It’s been a year since I went to Spain

  Hace dos días que lo tengo
  I’ve had it since 2 days ago

  At least to me, it sounds exceedingly odd to translate these with present perfect progressive.


----------



## Magmod

mhp said:


> The more I think about it, I really don’t find a one-to-one correspondence between the usage in English and Spanish.
> 
> Hace un año que no voy a España
> It’s been a year since I went to Spain
> 
> Hace dos días que lo tengo
> I’ve had it since 2 days ago
> 
> At least to me, it sounds exceedingly odd to translate these with present perfect progressive.


Hace un año que no voy a España
It’s been a year since I went to Spain 
= I haven’t gone to Spain for a year

Hace dos días que lo tengo
I have been having it for 2 days 
= It’s been 2 days since I had it.


It seems to me when referring to periods of time elapsed that the Spanish tense differ from the English: the Spanish is always one tense *ahead* of the English
English present perfect  Spanish present
[have been waiting]  [hace, espero, llevo]

English pluperfect  Spanish imperfect
[had been waitng ]  [hacía, esperaba, lleveba]


Hace un año que no nos vemos
We haven’t seen each other for a year 
= It’s been a year since we last saw each other

Hacía un año que no nos veíamos
We hadn’t seen each other for a year 
= It had been a year since we had last saw each other

The way I understand it is that: whereas English thinks back to the last time we saw each other; Spanish refers to the intervening period when we were not seeing each other. This might explain the tense change. 
I can't read a Spanish mind, i.e. whether they think in the intervening period   

Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, amigos, 

Leyendo vuestros posteos, me he quedado confundido.

"esperar un taxi " normalmente ? y no "esperar el taxi" ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, amigos,
> 
> Leyendo vuestros posteos, me he quedado confundido.
> 
> "esperar un taxi " normalmente ? y no "esperar el taxi" ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Hola Hiro: ¡Qué interesante los detalles en que te fijas! . Decimos _el taxi_, cuando ya hemos referido de alguna manera a él en nuestra conversación: _"Cuando llegó *el* taxi, ya estaba cansada de esperarlo". _
En cambio, decimos _un taxi_ cuando hablamos en general. _Estaba por tomar *un* taxi, cuando vi a mi prima. _
A veces puedes usar cualquiera de los artículos, indistintamente: _Esperó *el* taxi durante 15 minutos_, o _Esperó *un* taxi durante 15 minutos_. Pero igualmente, en el primer caso, se supone que hubo ya una referencia anterior.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Rayines,

Igualmente, me es muy interesante tu explicacion. Parece que el articulo 
definido en espanol tiene funciones distintas que las en ingles.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ordequin

A mí lo que me sorprende de esta discusión no es que se lleve una hora esperando al taxi, o que sean dos, o que se lleve esperando al dichoso taxi desde ayer, o desde las Navidades del 67.
Lo que me extraña, es que no pareceis sentiros incomódos con el uso de:

-Esperar un taxi; _y no : esperar al taxi._
-Esperar un autobús; _y no: esperar al autobús._

Yo, hasta ahora, siempre había_ esperado a un taxi, o esperado al taxi._

Tal vez esté en un error...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Magmod said:


> Hace un año que no voy a España
> It’s been a year since I went to Spain
> = I haven’t gone to Spain for a year
> 
> 
> English pluperfect  Spanish imperfect
> [had been waitng ]  [hacía, esperaba, lleveba]
> 
> 
> Hace un año que no nos vemos
> We haven’t seen each other for a year
> = It’s been a year since we last saw each other
> 
> Hacía un año que no nos veíamos
> We hadn’t seen each other for a year
> = It had been a year since we had last saw each other


 
Se dice en inglés :

I haven't been to Spain for a year.

En español, se dice :

No he estado en España por un año.

Entonces, no se debe decir :

Hace un año que yo no estoy en España.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Se dice en inglés :
> 
> I haven't been to Spain for a year.
> 
> En español, se dice :
> 
> No he estado en España por un año.
> 
> Entonces, no se debe decir :
> 
> Hace un año que yo no estoy en España.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Hola Hiro: No entiendo bien si estás preguntando. Las dos oraciones son correctas, y tienen un significado bastante similar.
En la segunda, *estoy* equivale a *vivo*.


----------



## mhp

ordequin said:


> A mí lo que me sorprende de esta discusión no es que se lleve una hora esperando al taxi, o que sean dos, o que se lleve esperando al dichoso taxi desde ayer, o desde las Navidades del 67.
> Lo que me extraña, es que no pareceis sentiros incomódos con el uso de:
> 
> -Esperar un taxi; _y no : esperar al taxi._
> -Esperar un autobús; _y no: esperar al autobús._
> 
> Yo, hasta ahora, siempre había_ esperado a un taxi, o esperado al taxi._
> 
> Tal vez esté en un error...



 Con este sentido, “esperar” es transitivo y no se admite una preposición, a no ser que el objeto sea una persona: Esperar el tren y esperar a Juan. Ya había visto “esperar por el tren”, pero esto se debe al influjo del inglés. A lo mejor, se dice “esperar al tren” por el influjo de otro idioma.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ordequin said:


> Yo, hasta ahora, siempre había_ esperado a un taxi, o esperado al taxi._


Depende del grado de personificación que le otorgues al taxi. Por otro lado, como esperar puede significar 'tener esperanza [en que algo suceda] o creer que sucederá', lo normal es decir "_espero A que llegue un taxi" _en vez de_"espero que llegue un taxi". _Esta última podría fácilmente interpretarse como _"tengo esperanza en que llegue un taxi_". Por este motivo, es probable que el uso de la preposición _a_  precediendo a la oración introducida por _que_ se haya extendido también a la oración simple_ esperar a un taxi.

_Pedro.


----------



## ordequin

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Depende del grado de personificación que le otorgues al taxi. Por otro lado, como esperar puede significar 'tener esperanza [en que algo suceda] o creer que sucederá', lo normal es decir "_espero A que llegue un taxi" _en vez de_"espero que llegue un taxi". _Esta última podría fácilmente interpretarse como _"tengo esperanza en que llegue un taxi_". Por este motivo, es probable que el uso de la preposición _a_ precediendo a la oración introducida por _que_ se haya extendido también a la oración simple_ esperar a un taxi._
> 
> Pedro.


 
Gracias, mhp y Pedro:
Por cierto Pedro, ¡qué bonita cifra!, ¡felicidades!
Vuestra explicación, me sirve de orientación. Pienso que tal vez, sea un error típico de nuestra tierra vascongada. Por aquí, nadie espera el autobús. Se espera al autobús.

Hasta ahora había pensado que se esperan aquellas cosas que tienen una incidencia directa en la persona de uno.
Por ejemplo:
-Espero gemelos.
-Espero recibir una carta hoy.
-Espero que mi madre viva muchos años en buena salud.

Me queda un poco más claro, pero no del todo. Mejor abrir un hilo nuevo con esta consulta, se desvía del tema.

Un saludo!


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> English present perfect  Spanish present
> [have been waiting]  [hace, espero, llevo]
> 
> I have been waiting = *Present perfect progressive*
> I have bought a car = *Present perfect ( antepresente)*
> 
> English pluperfect  Spanish imperfect
> [had been waitng ]  [hacía, esperaba, lleveba]
> 
> PLUPERFECT = *Past perfect*
> I had been waiting = *Past perfect progressive.*
> 
> *Spanish = Pluscuamperfecto INDICATIVO = HABÍA COMIDO y *
> *de SUBJUNTIVO = HUBIERA COMIDO.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ordequin said:


> Gracias, mhp y Pedro:
> Por cierto Pedro, ¡qué bonita cifra!, ¡felicidades!
> Me queda un poco más claro, pero no del todo. Mejor abrir un hilo nuevo con esta consulta, se desvía del tema.


Gracias a ti. Eres muy amable. Aquí (*1.* *a *+* complemento directo.*) tienes una explicación muy completa.

Saludines,

Pedro.


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> Magmod said:
> 
> 
> 
> English present perfect  Spanish present
> [have been waiting]  [hace, espero, llevo]
> 
> I have been waiting = *Present perfect progressive*
> I have bought a car = *Present perfect ( antepresente)*
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to find out the Spanish way of thinking.
> Obviously English expresses periods of time rather differently from Spanish, as I was trying to explain above.
> 
> Hace un año que no nos vemos
> We haven’t seen each other for a year i.e. referring to the last time
> = It’s been a year since we last saw each other
> 
> In the above example, English thinks back to the last time we saw each other.
> My question is does Spanish refers to the intervening period when we were not seeing each other?
> 
> Do Spanish unconsciously think of the intervening period, just like the English unconsciously think of the last time? For example:
> Hace mucho tiempo que está muerto.
> He has been dead for a long time.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## Rodavals

Un detalle que creo que también puede ser útil. El último sintagma de la frase es siempre la información nueva. De manera que "Hace una hora que espero el taxi" es la respuesta adecuada a "Hace una hora que esperas ¿qué?" La frase Llevo una hora esperando el taxi" es la respuesta adecuada a la pregunta "Llevas una hora esperando ¿qué?" Y finalmente la frase "Espero el taxi desde hace una hora" es la respuesta adecuada a la pregunta "¿Desde cuando esperas el taxi?" 
A lo mejor ésta no es la respuesta que esperabas, pero he pensado que a lo mejor también podía serte útil.
Cordialmente, Rodavals.


----------



## ordequin

Bienvenido al foro Rodavals!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Magmod said:


> I was trying to find out the Spanish way of thinking.
> Obviously English expresses periods of time rather differently from Spanish, as I was trying to explain above.
> 
> Hace un año que no nos vemos
> We haven’t seen each other for a year i.e. referring to the last time
> = It’s been a year since we last saw each other



Hace un año que no nos vemos > Aún no nos hemos visto.
En una conversación telefónica con tu amigo Miguel:
_Miguel, a ver si es posible que quedemos, porque *hace un año que no nos vemos*._​
Hace un año que no nos veíamos > Nos acabamos de ver.
Te encuentras a Miguel por la calle:
_¡Hombre, Miguelillo! ¡*Hace un año que no nos veíamos*!
__ Nota: También puedes decir: "¡Hacía un año que no nos veíamos", porque, a pesar de que te acabas de encontrar con él, percibes el periodo en el que no le viste como parte del pasado._
​Más tarde llega María:
_Hola María. Mira, deja que te presente a mi amigo Miguel. *Hacía un año que no nos veíamos*._​


Magmod said:


> In the above example, English thinks back to the last time we saw each other.
> My question is does Spanish refers to the intervening period when we were not seeing each other?
> 
> Do Spanish unconsciously think of the intervening period, just like the English unconsciously think of the last time? For example:
> Hace mucho tiempo que está muerto.
> He has been dead for a long time.
> 
> Saludos



*¡Hace un año que no nos veíamos!​*​---[Dejas de verlo]-------- 1 año ---------[Lo ves]*PRESENTE*


 *
**¡Hace un año que no nos vemos!*
---[Dejas de verlo]-------- 1 año ---------[Sigues sin verlo]*PRESENTE*


 
*¡Hacía un año que no nos veíamos!*
---[Dejas de verlo]-------- 1 año ---------[Lo ves]--- *PRESENTE*​


----------



## Magmod

Rodavals said:


> pero he pensado que a lo mejor también podía serte útil.


Hola Rodavals
Claro tu repuesta es útil  
Tengo unas preguntas:

No hay diferencias entre las tres preguntas ¿verdad?
¿Prefieras entre las tres "Llevas una hora esperando ¿qué?"?
En la pregunta:

"Hace una hora que esperas ¿qué?" 
Es decir ¿qué? significa ¿no? o ¿verdad?

Es decir no es la misma ¿Qué? de
¿Y de los obreros? ¿Qué?


Cordialmente


----------

